# youtube lagging on gummy



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

What's up with youtube on newest gummy 0.95 and youtube lagging like a bi_ch!?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

try HQ.... Cant remember if I did a build of for d2g that had the fixed low quality in it or not.


----------



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

thats hilarious!! it use to lag on hq or what not but now it works best on just 3g lol angel13 you are magician!!!


----------

